# Want to adopt some rollers/tumblers



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah im starting to raise some tumblers. I got two rollers to start with. im still in high school, im a sophmore and i dont work so im low on cash. therefore i wont be able to buy pigeons to begin. so if anyone has any they want to give me than let me know.


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

guess no need for wanting to adopt more pigeon. because my cousin jux gave me 2 couples and 3 that is not pair. so yeah its alot already so no need for me.........


----------

